# Bit-O-Hun



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Chased huns for the first time this season and snapped a pic of the first bird in the bag.










Happily there were good numbers, and more found their way into the vest. I even encounted a mixed covey of huns and chukars, and wound up with a double of 1 hun and 1 chukar - which was another first.










Weekends go by way too quickly this time of year.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice photos. What model is your Beretta?


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The perfect mixed bag.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Double with a hun and a chukar on the first day - good omen, it's gotta be!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys - and Briar Patch I do view the double as a sign that I need to hunt twice as much this year as I did last season.



paddler213 said:


> What model is your Beretta?


It's a 686 Onyx, my favorite upland gun.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

threshershark said:


> Thanks for the comments guys - and Briar Patch I do view the double as a sign that I need to hunt twice as much this year as I did last season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so. I have an Onyx Heavy Duck model, which is no longer made. It has 3.5" chambers, weighs close to 8#, and is my main waterfowl gun. It's condition is nowhere near yours given the marsh use it has seen, but it works well. Beretta makes a great O/U.

Going up for grouse now with a SxS in 16 gauge, maybe I'll post up more photos when I get back. I want to get pictures of Heidi on point, which is tricky if you want to kill birds, too.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome photos, beautiful birds and nice gun!

Good on ya threshershark! 8)


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

If those pictures don't make you want to pull on the boots; you better see the Dr.


----------

